# Spalted Holly Call Set



## ghost1066 (May 27, 2020)

Been a long time since I posted. Here is a set I finished recently. Calls are stabilized spalted holly and ebony, the base is spalted holly, ebony and African blackwood.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA (May 27, 2020)

These are beauties!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 27, 2020)

Great looking calls Tommy! Good to see you coming around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 27, 2020)

Incredible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 27, 2020)

Those are fantastic!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (May 27, 2020)

Wowsers. Super cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 27, 2020)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TTP GC (May 27, 2020)

Super nice


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2020)

Beauties! Would never have guessed the lighter wood was Holly! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 27, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Beauties! Would never have guessed the lighter wood was Holly! Chuck


If it isn't cut and handled properly it loses a lot of the white. By the time we got the logs they were starting to spalt. It is pretty.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## quags37 (May 27, 2020)

Wow, that stuff is awesome. Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2020)

Beautiful work Tommy, good to see you man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (May 29, 2020)

NICE!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

